# Leuc Egg Development - Am I Ready?



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

My leucs laid eggs a couple of days ago. When I discovered them they looked like this, on 8-29...










And I've had them in a gladware tupperware thing since then, misting daily, lightly, with the lid propped open on one corner for ventilation. 

I'm happy to report they are responding to vibrations now, with their tails getting more prominent.











My questions is... AM I READY FOR THIS?!?! 

I put in an order with Joshs Frogs for some tea leaves, springtails, and some other misc stuff. I plan on putting them in 16 oz deli cups, 1 tad per cup, until they look like they are about to go on land, at which I'll setup a half land lahf water type tank and hopefully have some springtails ready in there. 

Between the springtails, megaloanster (sp?) flies, and fish flake food/tad tea, will I be providing enough to sucessfully raise these eggs to frogs?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

we dont' usually feed springs or flies to tads, I personally feed fish flakes, pellets adn cyclops eeze, also spirulina once a week for the duration of theri development and they have almond leaves to munch on during this time.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

You have a couple of months of tad rearing before you need the springs or FF's to be ready for them. It is good to get the springs now and get the cultures going, but you are ready for this. Put each tad in a cup by itself as soon as their tails get straight (thats when they have "hatched" out of their egg sacks). I put some java moss in with each tad (optional), I put a little oak leaf in each cup, feed once or twice a week with different varieties of fish flake foods, change a little bit of the water in the cup each time I feed and wait for the legs to pop (takes 6-8 weeks). Good luck, this is the fun part! Just wait until the little hoppers come out of the water, you will be such a proud parent!


----------



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

6-8 weeks.. meh. LOL 

It sounds like they will be out of the water the same time my electric blue geckos will be out of the egg - also midterms for my hardest semester!

Should be fun. I'm very excited!


If anyone is interested in either, PM me. But, as it looks, we have some time to wait anyways.


----------

